# magnesium good for dopamine



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

It takes very little.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't overdose on the Mg!!!!! :lol


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> Don't overdose on the Mg!!!!! :lol


Lmao only once, than you learn!


----------



## Iwillovercomeanxiety1 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wait magnesium raises dopamine levels? How much do you have to take for a positive benefit? Does it work for SA in high enough doses?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

There's no way to give accurate dosages on Mg because Mg comes in so many different forms each with their own bio-availability. Magnesium Oxide will only act as a laxative and you wan't absorb any Mg. On the other side of the spectrum is Magnesium Taurate which is very bio-available. Also good are Magnesium Glycinate, Magnesium Chelate (or Chelated Magnesium), Magnesium Citrate. And a few others I can't remember off the top of my head. 

My strongest recommendation is to order some Magnesium Taurate (it's hard to find in stores) and just take it as directed. Maybe do some research online about taking higher doses if you're interested. Magnesium Taurate is the one supplement that I actually notice having a clear, beneficial effect on me.


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

None of these work, their natural


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Check out this link about Mg and mental health, the guy explains a lot about what it does, etc.

http://george-eby-research.com/html/depression-anxiety.html


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

If you are deficient, sure it can cause problems. The chances you are deficient are unlikely given how much magnesium is in most primary foods. If you eat any whole wheat, rice or grains you will be getting plenty. You will pee most of it out if your body has enough. So I would definitely agree magnesium is good for you but unless your diet lacks it for some reason then you don't need a supplement.

Eat nuts, legumes, whole grains and hell chocolate.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

If you want to go down this route, chelated magnesium is very highly absorbable and usually sold at a decent price as well. 

I would also recommend a B-vitamin supplement (mainly B6) to increase the effectiveness of your magnesium uptake. 

Good luck bro.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

michael10364 said:


> this is what i'm thinking. my doc mentioned she wanted me to try it, but i doont see any reason why i would be deficient in it.


You can go get your blood work done and it will point out any deficiency. The most likely culprit is Vitamin D since a lot of us sit indoors a lot 
Although I find that when I jog daily I feel much better 1.) because extra Vitamin D and 2.) because of the anandamide release.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Magnesium Aspartate is nice as a part of the ZMA I take, works wonders more than the other meds I take.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Not sure about magnesium, but Zinc supposedly has dopamine reuptake properties;
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1170760/pdf/004266.pdf
http://cbr.meduniwien.ac.at/fileadmin/db_files/pub_art_176.pdf

In addition Zinc also seems to prevent testosterone from converting to estrogen.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8875519


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

jim_morrison said:


> Not sure about magnesium, but Zinc supposedly has dopamine reuptake properties;
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1170760/pdf/004266.pdf
> http://cbr.meduniwien.ac.at/fileadmin/db_files/pub_art_176.pdf
> 
> ...


ZMA pretty much rocks for men! I suggest you peeps to give it a try if you got $30 laying around.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

That's definitely one of the least money-thrown-away supplements, give it a try.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Bah, ZMA is useless too. People don't understand the context of most studies. Zinc is good for testosterone among many things, but excess zinc will not give you more results. Zinc is just involved in many processes that require you to get sufficient amount in order to be able to maintain normal bodily processes. People deficient in zinc don't maintain these processes. You can avoid wasting your money by eating a healthy diet. The only reason North Americans lack zinc is because of the unhealthy fast food diets many of them lead. Even beef has plenty of zinc but fast food places do not use real sources of beef but highly processed meat sources.

Supplement companies use these studies out of context to sell their stuff.

Show me a study that shows increase in testosterone for men who already get enough zinc and add extra through supplementation.

The studies done were on deficiency, as this one shows.



> *Zinc status and serum testosterone levels of healthy adults.*
> 
> Prasad AS, Mantzoros CS, Beck FW, Hess JW, Brewer GJ.
> *Source*
> ...


If you feel you do not get enough zinc, fine, but man people will do anything to avoid healthy diets.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

I did say least money thrown away supps, it's still a supp so it's always money thrown away


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> I did say least money thrown away supps, it's still a supp so it's always money thrown away


Expensive urine


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

istayhome said:


> Expensive urine


They should rename otc supplements to "Expensive Urine"


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> They should rename otc supplements to "Expensive Urine"


My older brother just became obsessed with supplements as a cure-all. He shipped my Grandpa, who is a retired MD, some supplements that tout they will cure his blown and herniated disks, curing his sciatica :clap

He then shipped my mom some other cure-all supplements along with a note telling her that "supplements work best when you take a whole bunch of them.":no

I think he's become a supplement salesman, it's funny what people will believe. I sampled this miracle supplement that contained 1000% or more of the RDA of most vitamins and minerals along with a bunch of useless stuff like "fruit and vegetable powder." My urine was probably worth more than my cash on hand when I tried it. I just looked it up, crap $100 for 15 days worth of the powder mix!


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Did your grandpa send him a return message "**** off with your bull****"?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

we suggested he further his education.


----------

